# Character Portrait Sources from Computer Games



## Grail Quest (Oct 12, 2009)

Brom Bones and the Headless Horseman, just one of the portraits from Mystery Legends: Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Grail Quest (Oct 12, 2009)

*Introduction*

Hi Everyone!

Instead of posting random screenshots at my other thread, I thought I'd start a new one focussing on character portraits, with one or two samples by game.

I think computer games are a great source of portraits because each game has an internally consistent art direction, which means you can often get a whole whack of portraits all in one go.

I'll try to start with some of the less generic and less well-known portrait sources.

Definitely feel free to contribute more portrait sources! Whole collections preferred, not just links to one or two pictures.

Enjoy!


----------



## Grail Quest (Oct 19, 2009)

*Aztec Gods from Coyote's Tale*

This is just one of the many Aztec gods you may encounter in the hidden-object game, Coyote's Tale: Fire and Water.


----------



## Grail Quest (Nov 3, 2009)

*Portraits from Empires & Dungeons*

Vampire, just one of the portraits from *Empires & Dungeons*.


----------



## Grail Quest (Nov 9, 2009)

*Portraits from Puzzle Quest*

Just one of the many portraits from Puzzle Quest:


----------



## Grail Quest (Nov 16, 2009)

*Free Character Portraits from Atlantica Online*

Want a character portrait but can't draw? No problem - Fantasy video games are a great source of character portraits. Like Atlantica Online, where you can create characters with even horrid hairdos like blonde afros. *See more at The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*.

The file you need to play Atlantica is a pretty huge download, but it's FREE, and you aren't even obliged to play the game. Just download it to make some characters (even chainsaw wielders and guitar players), take screenshots, and crop them to get the character you want.


----------



## Grail Quest (Nov 22, 2009)

*Character Portraits and Armor Pictures from Dungeon Seige 2*

Dungeon Siege II has a rather dated look now, but there is a large variety of face types and very nice armour models that you can use for inspiration, either for arms and armour in your roleplaying games, or for character portraits.

Here is just one of the many Dungeon Siege 2 character screenshots available at The Fantasy Art of Computer Games.


----------



## Grail Quest (Nov 29, 2009)

*Character Portraits and Interesting Armour from Morrowind*

If you thought some of the armour from Dungeon Siege II last week was nice or interesting, try Morrowind! Here's an example of some of their more outlandish armour sets. There's tons more to see at The Fantasy Art of Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind.





The game is definitely dated, BUT there are ton of great and FREE mods to make it look awesome today. In many ways, Morrowind plays better today than it ever did because we now have computers and graphics cards powerful enough to run it with all the bells and whistles, and MORE -- a lot of mods EXTEND the graphics in Morrowind way beyond what it was normally intended to support.


----------



## Grail Quest (Dec 6, 2009)

*Non-Human Character Portraits from Heroes III*

Hi Everyone!

I'm continuing my series of fantasy computer games as sources of interesting character portrait sets (and other fantasy art), and today I'd like to introduce you to Heroes of Might and Magic III. It's an older game now, but four our purposes has a nice set of hero portraits, including orcs, lizardmen, demons, minotaurs, and troglodytes -- all of which are present as major races in the game world.

Here's just one of the many demons/infernals from the game:


----------



## Grail Quest (Dec 12, 2009)

*Free Character Portraits from Perfect World*

Want a good looking character portrait? But you can't draw? No problem. Download Perfect World.
Perfect World is a free-to-play MMORPG that has 3 GB download for the file you need to have on your computer. You don't have to play the game to make a character, however. And it's free. Here are a couple of screenshots.

If you're interested in artwork or more screenshots from Perfect World, try The Fantasy Art of Computer Games.


----------

